# Siemens S210 an B&R CPU -> geht das?



## Karabullo (6 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich werde genötigt bzw. es ist geplant, an einer B&R CPU X20CP3585 die Siemens S210 Umrichter zu betreiben. Nein, ein kompletter Umstieg auf Siemens ist nicht möglich, die Software auf der CPU ist sehr umfangreich, nur die Antriebe sollen gewechselt werden zu Siemens.


Ich kenne von Siemens (von vor 5+x Jahren) die S120, die eine CU310 bzw. CU320 benötigten. Ist das bei den S210 nicht der Fall?
Hat schonmal jmd eine solche Kombination gemacht?

Die Doku von Siemens offenbart folgendes:​_"Für das optimale Zusammenspiel zwischen Controllern und dem Servoantriebssystem SINAMICS S210 sollten Sie einen SIMATIC S7-1500 oder SIMOTION Controller einsetzen. Eine Kombination mit anderen Steuerungen (z.B. SIMATIC S7-300/400) ist nicht möglich."_​

Wenn ich schon keine Siemens S7-300/400 nutzen kann (warum eigentlich?), klappt das dann trotzdem mit einer B&R CPU?
Kann man alle Parameter von der SPS auf den Antrieb übertragen, oder muss man ein zusätzliches Projektierungstool nutzen (früher Starter oder Technology, jetzt vermutlich TIA)
Vielen Dank schonmal vorab, Kara


----------



## maxder2te (6 Oktober 2021)

Prinzipiell solltest du die S210 an jeder Steuerung, welche einen Profinet-Controller hat und die in der Lage sind, ein Profidrive-Telegramm aufzubauen, betreiben können.
Die S210 sind reine Drehzahlregler, eine Lageregelung musst du jedenfalls auf der SPS durchführen - mit Lageregeltakt <= 4ms; alternativ kannst du auch höher gehen, aber dann sollte der Profinet-Controller IRT-tauglich sein und du musst ein DSC-taugliches Telegramm verwenden.

Für die Parametrierung der Umrichter wirst du jedenfalls StartDrive benötigen.

Praktikabel:
Ja, wenn du > 500 Antriebe pro Jahr einsetzt und entsprechende Entwickler-Kapazitäten hast und das alles zum Laufen bringst. Und dann sollte sich das auch noch rechnen.
Ansonsten: nein
Auf keinen Fall: wenns nur wegen der aktuellen Lieferzeiten von B&R ist

praktikable Alternative:
Kleine S7-CPU dazwischenschalten - diese betreibst du als iDevice am B&R-Controller und definierst dir eine praktikable Schnittstelle zum Steuern der Antriebe. Die eigentliche Antriebsregelung erledigt dann diese S7-1500, je nach Anwendung und Ausbaugröße wirst du mit einer 1512 durchkommen und kannst ggf. auch noch die F-Funktionen per Profinet nutzen.
Im Prinzip ist das der umgekehrte Weg, als der den man gehen muss, wenn man Acopos an einer S7-Steuerung betreiben will.


----------



## Karabullo (6 Oktober 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Infos.

Lageregelung brauche ich definitiv, und das für min 40, manchmal auch 50 Achsen, je nach Maschine. Diese müssen auf wenige µm genau positionieren, sich von dort aber auch im µm Bereich verfahren lassen.
Aktuell machen wir das mit anderen Umrichtern, Sollposition und Geschwindigkeit vorgeben, Reglerparameter einstellen (und natürlich noch divers anderes) und los geht es.
Ich habe es nun so verstanden das dies mit S210 nicht funktionieren wird, korrekt? Die komplette Lageregelung wäre in der SPS zu machen unbei diesen Voraussetzungen kaum möglich. Da wäre ein S120 mit CU der passendere Fall?

Wenn ich eine Siemens SPS dazwischen setzen würde, dann wäre das aber ähnlich, d.h. die Lageregelung würde ich dannauf der S7-Steuerung bauen?


----------



## maxder2te (6 Oktober 2021)

Karabullo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Infos.
> 
> Lageregelung brauche ich definitiv, und das für min 40, manchmal auch 50 Achsen, je nach Maschine. Diese müssen auf wenige µm genau positionieren, sich von dort aber auch im µm Bereich verfahren lassen.
> Aktuell machen wir das mit anderen Umrichtern, Sollposition und Geschwindigkeit vorgeben, Reglerparameter einstellen (und natürlich noch divers anderes) und los geht es.
> ...


Mhm, für 40-50 Achsen benötigst du rein nominell zumindest eine 1517-CPU als Übersetzer. Die Schnittstelle für 50 Achsen über 1440 Byte iDevice abbilden, wäre prinzipiell denkbar. 
Ob die CPU leistungsfähig genug ist, keine Ahnung, vermutlich wäre es sinnvoll das auf mehrere S7-CPUs zu verteilen. 

Das ganze mit S120 und Epos lösen ist sicher der einfachere Weg. Für die Absolutwertgeberjustage brauchst du halt Parameter Dienste, ich habe keine Ahnung was B&R da an DPV1-Diensten unterstützt.


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Für die Absolutwertgeberjustage brauchst du halt Parameter Dienste, ich habe keine Ahnung was B&R da an DPV1-Diensten unterstützt.


Wenn er das Profinettelegramm erweitern kann mit der B&R, wie das auch mit der S7 geht, kann er mittels BICO auch die Funktionen für Absolutwergeber setzen + Wert auf das Telegramm legen, inkl. Rückmeldung. So mache ich das jedenfalls bei S120 mit 1500-er SPS.

Ich würde auch die S120 mit CU empfehlen.


----------



## maxder2te (6 Oktober 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn er das Profinettelegramm erweitern kann mit der B&R, wie das auch mit der S7 geht, kann er mittels BICO auch die Funktionen für Absolutwergeber setzen + Wert auf das Telegramm legen, inkl. Rückmeldung. So mache ich das jedenfalls bei S120 mit 1500-er SPS.
> 
> Ich würde auch die S120 mit CU empfehlen.


Das hat mir bewusst - es geht eher um das anschließende RAM nach Rom kopieren. Last sich das auch per BICO verschalten?


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2021)

Argh, du hast Recht, ich hab das inzwischen auch auf Parameterfunktionen umgestellt, Das Absolutwertsetzen über Telegrammerweiterung mache ich bei einem anderen Hersteller!


----------



## Milli2319 (6 Oktober 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das hat mir bewusst - es geht eher um das anschließende RAM nach Rom kopieren. Last sich das auch per BICO verschalten?


Das per BICO zu verschalten geht meines Wissens nach nicht - habs vor ca. einem halben Jahr erfolglos versucht.

Funktioniert soweit ich weiss nur so wie von Ralle im Link erklärt: LINK
Ob das auch bei B&R möglich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dazu kenne ich B&R zu wenig.

LG


----------

